
Call of Duty argument may have led to fatal swatting incident - OberstKrueger
https://www.polygon.com/2017/12/29/16830440/call-of-duty-swatting-death-wichita-kansas
======
macintux
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16030838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16030838)

